# Smplayer takes long time to play videos



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2008)

whenever i try to play a file with Smplayer, it takes lots of time.
However finally it plays the file nicely, how it takes lot of time to play.
earlier this was not the case, it used to play quickly


```
smplayer how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi   
Debug: [01:42:52] main: lock_file: /home/gaurish/.smplayer/smplayer_init.lock                                                                  
Debug: [01:42:52] global_init                                                                                                                  
Debug: [01:42:52] global_init: config file: '/home/gaurish/.smplayer/smplayer.ini'                                                             
Debug: [01:42:52] Preferences::load                                                                                                            
Debug: [01:42:52] Translator::loadCatalog: can't load qt_en_US from /usr/share/smplayer/translations                                           
Debug: [01:42:52] Translator::loadCatalog: can't load qt_en_US from /usr/share/qt/translations                                                 
Debug: [01:42:52] Translator::loadCatalog: successfully loaded smplayer_en_US from /usr/share/smplayer/translations                            
This is SMPlayer v. 0.6.3 (SVN r1882) running on Linux                                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:52] This is SMPlayer v. 0.6.3 (SVN r1882) running on Linux                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:52] Compiled with Qt v. 4.4.2, using 4.4.2                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:52]  * application path: '/usr/bin'                                                                                              
Debug: [01:42:52]  * data path: '/usr/share/smplayer'                                                                                          
Debug: [01:42:52]  * translation path: '/usr/share/smplayer/translations'                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:52]  * doc path: '/usr/share/doc/packages/smplayer'                                                                              
Debug: [01:42:52]  * themes path: '/usr/share/smplayer/themes'                                                                                 
Debug: [01:42:52]  * shortcuts path: '/usr/share/smplayer/shortcuts'                                                                           
Debug: [01:42:52]  * smplayer home path: '/home/gaurish/.smplayer'                                                                             
Debug: [01:42:52]  * ini path: '/home/gaurish/.smplayer'                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:52]  * current path: '/media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT'                                      
Debug: [01:42:52] SMPlayer::processArgs: arguments: 2                                                                                          
Debug: [01:42:52] SMPlayer::processArgs: 0 = smplayer                                                                                          
Debug: [01:42:52] SMPlayer::processArgs: 1 = how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi                                                  
Debug: [01:42:52] SMPlayer::processArgs: files_to_play: count: 1                                                                               
Debug: [01:42:52] SMPlayer::processArgs: files_to_play[0]: '/media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT/how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi'                                                                                                            
Debug: [01:42:52] MyClient::MyClient                                                                                                           
Debug: [01:42:52] SMPlayer::processArgs: trying to connect to port 47710                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:52] Recents::load                                                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:52] Core::Core: file_settings: '/home/gaurish/.smplayer/smplayer_files.ini'                                                      
Debug: [01:42:52] MplayerProcess::init_rx                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:52] MplayerLayer::allowClearingBackground: 1                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:52] Preferences::monitor_aspect_double                                                                                           
Debug: [01:42:52]  warning: monitor_aspect couldn't be parsed!                                                                                 
Debug: [01:42:52]  monitor_aspect set to 0                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] Playlist::setModified: 0                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] Playlist::loadSettings                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] Playlist::addItem: '/media/maxtor/Tv Shows/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S01.DVDRip.XviD-TOPAZ/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S01E08.DVDRip.XviD-TOPAZ.avi'                                                                                                                                  
Debug: [01:42:53] Playlist::setModified: 0                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] name: 'How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S01E08.DVDRip.XviD-TOPAZ.avi'                                                                   
Warning: [01:42:53] QTableWidget: cannot insert an item that is already owned by another QTableWidget                                          
Warning: [01:42:53] QTableWidget: cannot insert an item that is already owned by another QTableWidget                                          
Debug: [01:42:53] Style name: 'oxygen'                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:53] Style class name: 'OxygenStyle'                                                                                              
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::initializeMenus                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::initializeMenus                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::updateRecents                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::changeUseAss: 1                                                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::updateRecents                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] Preferences::save                                                                                                            
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::initializeGui: server running on port 38360                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::initializeMenus                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::updateRecents                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGuiPlus::loadConfig                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] DefaultGui::createStatusBar                                                                                                  
Debug: [01:42:53] DefaultGui::createActions                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:42:53] DefaultGui::createControlWidget                                                                                              
Debug: [01:42:53] DefaultGui::createControlWidgetMini                                                                                          
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::initializeMenus                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::updateRecents                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] DefaultGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] DefaultGui::loadConfig                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: 'toolbar1'                                                                                              
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action open_file                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action open_dvd                                                                                 
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action open_url                                                                                 
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action separator                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: adding separator                                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action compact                                                                                  
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action fullscreen                                                                               
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action separator                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: adding separator                                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action screenshot                                                                               
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action separator                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: adding separator                                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action show_file_properties                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action show_playlist                                                                            
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action show_preferences                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action separator                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: adding separator                                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action play_prev                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action play_next                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: 'controlwidget'                                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action play                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action pause_and_frame_step                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action stop                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action separator                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: adding separator                                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action rewindbutton_action                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action timeslider_action                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] TimeSlider::setDragDelay: 100                                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action forwardbutton_action                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action separator                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: adding separator                                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action fullscreen                                                                               
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action mute                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action volumeslider_action                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: 'controlwidget_mini'                                                                                    
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action play_or_pause                                                                            
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action stop                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action separator                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: adding separator                                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action rewind1                                                                                  
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action timeslider_action                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] TimeSlider::setDragDelay: 100                                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action forward1                                                                                 
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action separator                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: adding separator                                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action mute                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action volumeslider_action                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: ''                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action play                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action pause                                                                                    
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action stop                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action separator                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: adding separator                                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action rewindbutton_action                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action timeslider_action                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] TimeSlider::setDragDelay: 100                                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action forwardbutton_action                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action separator                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: adding separator                                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action fullscreen                                                                               
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action mute                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action volumeslider_action                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action separator                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: adding separator                                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:53] ToolbarEditor::load: loading action timelabel_action                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:53] Helper::qtVersion: 4402                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] DefaultGui::loadConfig: playlist visible: 0                                                                                  
Debug: [01:42:53] DefaultGui::loadConfig: playlist position: 512, 461                                                                          
Debug: [01:42:53] DefaultGui::loadConfig: playlist size: 512 x 307                                                                             
Debug: [01:42:53] DefaultGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] SMPlayer::gui: changed working directory to app path                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:53] SMPlayer::gui: current directory: /usr/bin                                                                                   
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::showEvent                                                                                                           
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::openFiles                                                                                                           
Debug: [01:42:53] Playlist::setModified: 0                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] Playlist::addFiles                                                                                                           
Debug: [01:42:53] Playlist::addItem: '/media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT/how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi'                                                                                                                                  
Debug: [01:42:53] name: 'how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi'                                                                     
Warning: [01:42:53] QTableWidget: cannot insert an item that is already owned by another QTableWidget                                          
Warning: [01:42:53] QTableWidget: cannot insert an item that is already owned by another QTableWidget                                          
Debug: [01:42:53] Playlist::addFiles: latest_dir: '/media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT'                       
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::open: '/media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT/how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi'                                                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::open: '/media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT/how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi'                                                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::open: * identified as local file                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::openFile: '/media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT/how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi'                                                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::playNewFile: '/media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT/how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi'                                                                                                                                  
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::saveMediaInfo                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::checkHaveSettingsSaved: group_name: '_media_downloads_downloads_How_I_Met_Your_Mother_S02_DVDRip_XviD-WAT_how_i_met_your_mother_s02e21_dvdrip_xvid-wat_avi_182773760'                                                                                                 
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::playNewFile: volume: 40, old_volume: 40                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::initPlaying                                                                                                            
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::startMplayer                                                                                                           
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::startMplayer: setting working directory to '/home/gaurish/.smplayer/screenshots'                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::startMplayer: * not using -colorkey for xv                                                                             
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::startMplayer: * report if you can't see the video                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerVersion::isMplayerAtLeast: comparing 24924 with 24722                                                                 
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::startMplayer: file basename: '/media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT/how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat'                                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::startMplayer: edl file: ''                                                                                             
Debug: [01:42:53] Core::startMplayer: command: '/usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -sub-fuzziness 2 -identify -slave -vo xv -ao alsa -zoom -nokeepaspect -framedrop -nodr -double -input conf=/usr/share/smplayer/input.conf -stop-xscreensaver -wid 46137358 -monitorpixelaspect 1 -ass -embeddedfonts -ass-color ffff0000 -ass-border-color 00000000 -subfont-autoscale 1 -ass-font-scale 1 -subcp ISO-8859-1 -subpos 100 -cache 2000 -osdlevel 0 -vf-add screenshot -slices -channels 2 -af equalizer=0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0 /media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT/how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi'                                                                                           
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerLayer::playingStarted                                                                                                 
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::calculateDiff: diff_size: 0, 0                                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::calculateDiff: diff_size set to: 0, 92                                                                              
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::init_rx                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:53] main: remove_lock: /home/gaurish/.smplayer/smplayer_init.lock                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::loadActions                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:53] ActionsEditor::loadFromConfig                                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::initializeMenus                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::updateRecents                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] DefaultGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:42:53] BaseGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.3.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team'                                                 
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerVersion::mplayerVersion: MPlayer version found: 1.0rc2                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::parseLine: MPlayer SVN: 24722                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ (Family: 15, Model: 12, Stepping: 0)'                     
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1'                                     
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Compiled with runtime CPU detection.'                                                            
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::parseLine: '115 audio & 237 video codecs'                                                                    
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'mplayer: could not connect to socket'                                                            
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'mplayer: No such file or directory'                                                              
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.'                   
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::parseLine: ''                                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Playing /media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT/how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi.'                                                                                                                 
Debug: [01:42:53] MplayerProcess::parseLine: ''                                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)   '                                                                 
Debug: [01:42:54] Core::displayMessage                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'AVI file format detected.'                                                                       
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_VIDEO_ID=0'                                                                                   
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: '[aviheader] Video stream found, -vid 0'                                                          
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_AUDIO_ID=1'                                                                                   
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: ID_AUDIO_ID: 1                                                                                    
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: '[aviheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1'                                                          
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'VIDEO:  [XVID]  640x352  12bpp  23.976 fps  932.0 kbps (113.8 kbyte/s)'                          
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Clip info:'                                                                                      
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: ' Software: VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2540/release)'                                          
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: clip_software: 'VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2540/release)'                                      
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_CLIP_INFO_NAME0=Software'                                                                     
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_CLIP_INFO_VALUE0=VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2540/release)'                                 
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_CLIP_INFO_N=1'                                                                                
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_FILENAME=/media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT/how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi'                                                                                                              
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_DEMUXER=avi'                                                                                  
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_VIDEO_FORMAT=XVID'                                                                            
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_VIDEO_BITRATE=932024'                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_VIDEO_WIDTH=640'                                                                              
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: md.video_width set to 640                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_VIDEO_HEIGHT=352'                                                                             
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: md.video_height set to 352                                                                        
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_VIDEO_FPS=23.976'                                                                             
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_VIDEO_ASPECT=0.0000'                                                                          
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: md.video_aspect set to 1.818182                                                                   
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_AUDIO_FORMAT=85'                                                                              
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_AUDIO_BITRATE=163840'                                                                         
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_AUDIO_RATE=0'                                                                                 
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_AUDIO_NCH=0'                                                                                  
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_LENGTH=1318.86'                                                                               
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: md.duration set to 1318.860000                                                                    
Debug: [01:42:54] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'xscreensaver_disable: Could not find XScreenSaver window.'                                       
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: '[ass] auto-open'                                                                                 
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Opening video filter: [screenshot]'                                                              
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: '[ass] Init'                                                                                      
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: '[ass] Updating font cache.'                                                                      
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: '=========================================================================='                      
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family'                                
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)'                                     
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: '=========================================================================='                      
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_VIDEO_CODEC=ffodivx'                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: '=========================================================================='                      
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3'                                           
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)'                           
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_AUDIO_BITRATE=128000'                                                                         
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_AUDIO_RATE=48000'                                                                             
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_AUDIO_NCH=2'                                                                                  
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)'                          
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: '=========================================================================='                      
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch floatle (4 bytes per sample)'                                             
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::gotAO: 'alsa'                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_AUDIO_CODEC=mp3'                                                                              
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Starting playback...'                                                                            
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'VDec: vo config request - 640 x 352 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)'                         
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)'                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Movie-Aspect is 1.82:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.'                                    
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: md.video_aspect set to 1.820000                                                                   
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_VIDEO_ASPECT=1.8182'                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: md.video_aspect set to 1.818200                                                                   
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: '[swscaler @ 0xfcd6d0]SwScaler: using unscaled yuv420p -> bgr24 special converter'                
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'VO: [xv] 640x352 => 640x352 Planar YV12  [zoom]'                                                 
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::gotVO: 'xv'                                                                                                            
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::gotWindowResolution: 640, 352                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGuiPlus::resizeWindow: 640, 352                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::resizeWindow: 640, 352                                                                                              
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::resizeWindow: size to scale: 640, 352                                                                               
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::resizeWindow: the panel size is already the required size. Doing nothing.                                           
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'X11 error: BadAccess during XSelectInput Call'                                                   
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'X11 error: The 'ButtonPressMask' mask of specified window has probably already used by another appication (see man XSelectInput)'                                                                                                               
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'X11 error: MPlayer discards mouse control (reconfiguring)'                                       
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: starting sec: 0.000000                                                                            
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::gotStartingTime: 0.000000                                                                                              
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::gotStartingTime: current_sec: 0.000000                                                                                 
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::gotStartingTime: starting time set to 0.000000                                                                         
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::finishRestart: --- start ---                                                                                           
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::newMediaPlaying: --- start ---                                                                                         
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::initializeMenus                                                                                                        
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::initializeMenus                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::changeSubtitle: 90000                                                                                                  
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::changeSubtitle: ID: -1                                                                                                 
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerVersion::isMplayerAtLeast: comparing 25158 with 24722                                                                 
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::tellmp: 'sub_select -1'                                                                                                
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::updateWidgets                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06] DefaultGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:43:06] MediaData::list                                                                                                              
Debug: [01:43:06]   filename: '/media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT/how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi'                                                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:43:06]   duration: 1318.860000                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:43:06]   video_width: 640                                                                                                           
Debug: [01:43:06]   video_height: 352                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06]   video_aspect: 1.818200                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:43:06]   type: 0                                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06]   novideo: 0                                                                                                                 
Debug: [01:43:06]   dvd_id: ''                                                                                                                 
Debug: [01:43:06]   initialized: 1                                                                                                             
Debug: [01:43:06]   mkv_chapters: 0                                                                                                            
Debug: [01:43:06]   Subs:                                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:43:06]   Audios:                                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06]     item # 0                                                                                                                 
Debug: [01:43:06]      ID: '1' lang: '' name: ''                                                                                               
Debug: [01:43:06]      filename: '' duration: 0.000000 chapters: 0 angles: 0                                                                   
Debug: [01:43:06]   Titles:                                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06]   demuxer: 'avi'                                                                                                             
Debug: [01:43:06]   video_format: 'XVID'                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:43:06]   audio_format: '85'                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:43:06]   video_bitrate: 932024                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:43:06]   video_fps: '23.976'                                                                                                        
Debug: [01:43:06]   audio_bitrate: 128000                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:43:06]   audio_rate: 48000                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06]   audio_nch: 2                                                                                                               
Debug: [01:43:06]   video_codec: 'ffodivx'                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:43:06]   audio_codec: 'mp3'                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:43:06] MediaSettings::list                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06]   current_sec: 0.000000                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:43:06]   current_sub_id: 90000                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:43:06]   current_audio_id: -1000                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06]   current_title_id: -1000                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06]   current_chapter_id: -1000                                                                                                  
Debug: [01:43:06]   current_angle_id: -1000                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06]   aspect_ratio_id: 1                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:43:06]   volume: 40                                                                                                                 
Debug: [01:43:06]   mute: 0                                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06]   external_subtitles: ''                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:43:06]   external_audio: ''                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:43:06]   sub_delay: 0                                                                                                               
Debug: [01:43:06]   audio_delay: 0                                                                                                             
Debug: [01:43:06]   sub_pos: 100                                                                                                               
Debug: [01:43:06]   sub_scale: 5.000000                                                                                                        
Debug: [01:43:06]   sub_scale_ass: 1.000000                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06]   brightness: 0                                                                                                              
Debug: [01:43:06]   contrast: 0                                                                                                                
Debug: [01:43:06]   gamma: 0                                                                                                                   
Debug: [01:43:06]   hue: 0                                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:43:06]   saturation: 0                                                                                                              
Debug: [01:43:06]   speed: 1.000000                                                                                                            
Debug: [01:43:06]   phase_filter: 0                                                                                                            
Debug: [01:43:06]   current_denoiser: 0                                                                                                        
Debug: [01:43:06]   deblock_filter: 0                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06]   dering_filter: 0                                                                                                           
Debug: [01:43:06]   noise_filter: 0                                                                                                            
Debug: [01:43:06]   postprocessing_filter: 0                                                                                                   
Debug: [01:43:06]   upscaling_filter: 0                                                                                                        
Debug: [01:43:06]   current_deinterlacer: 0                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06]   add_letterbox: 0                                                                                                           
Debug: [01:43:06]   karaoke_filter: 0                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06]   extrastereo_filter: 0                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:43:06]   volnorm_filter: 0                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06]   audio_use_channels: 2                                                                                                      
Debug: [01:43:06]   stereo_mode: 0                                                                                                             
Debug: [01:43:06]   panscan_factor: 1.000000                                                                                                   
Debug: [01:43:06]   rotate: -1                                                                                                                 
Debug: [01:43:06]   flip: 0                                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06]   mirror: 0                                                                                                                  
Debug: [01:43:06]   forced_demuxer: ''                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:43:06]   forced_video_codec: ''                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:43:06]   forced_audio_codec: ''                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:43:06]   original_demuxer: ''                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:43:06]   original_video_codec: ''                                                                                                   
Debug: [01:43:06]   original_audio_codec: ''                                                                                                   
Debug: [01:43:06]   mplayer_additional_options: ''                                                                                             
Debug: [01:43:06]   mplayer_additional_video_filters: ''                                                                                       
Debug: [01:43:06]   mplayer_additional_audio_filters: ''                                                                                       
Debug: [01:43:06]   win_width: 640                                                                                                             
Debug: [01:43:06]   win_height: 352                                                                                                            
Debug: [01:43:06]   win_aspect(): 1.818182                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:43:06]   starting_time: 0.000000                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06]   is264andHD: 0                                                                                                              
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::newMediaPlaying: --- end ---                                                                                           
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::changeSubtitle: 90000                                                                                                  
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::changeSubtitle: ID: -1                                                                                                 
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerVersion::isMplayerAtLeast: comparing 25158 with 24722                                                                 
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::tellmp: 'sub_select -1'                                                                                                
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::updateWidgets                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06] DefaultGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::changeAspectRatio: 1                                                                                                   
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::changeAspectRatio: mset.win_width 640, mset.win_height: 352                                                            
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::setVolume: 40                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::tellmp: 'volume 40 1'                                                                                                  
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::updateWidgets                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06] DefaultGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                    
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::updateWidgets                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::displayMessage                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::setVolume: 40                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::setVolume: 40                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::setVolume: 40                                                                                                          
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::changePanscan: 1.000000                                                                                                
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::displayMessage                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::autosaveMplayerLog                                                                                                     
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::checkIfVideoIsHD                                                                                                       
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::initAudioTrack                                                                                                         
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::changeAudio: ID: 1, allow_restart: 1                                                                                   
Debug: [01:43:06] changeAudio: ID: 1
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerVersion::isMplayerAtLeast: comparing 21441 with 24722
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::tellmp: 'switch_audio 1'
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::setVolume: 40
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::tellmp: 'volume 40 1'
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::updateWidgets
Debug: [01:43:06] DefaultGui::updateWidgets
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::updateWidgets
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::displayMessage
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::updateWidgets
Debug: [01:43:06] DefaultGui::updateWidgets
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::updateWidgets
Debug: [01:43:06] DefaultGui::enableActionsOnPlaying
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::enableActionsOnPlaying
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::newMediaLoaded
Debug: [01:43:06] Recents::add: '/media/downloads/downloads/How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S02.DVDRip.XviD-WAT/how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi'
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::updateRecents
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::checkPendingActionsToRun
Debug: [01:43:06] Playlist:: getMediaInfo
Warning: [01:43:06] QTableWidget: cannot insert an item that is already owned by another QTableWidget
Warning: [01:43:06] QTableWidget: cannot insert an item that is already owned by another QTableWidget
Debug: [01:43:06] name: 'how.i.met.your.mother.s02e21.dvdrip.xvid-wat.avi'
Warning: [01:43:06] QTableWidget: cannot insert an item that is already owned by another QTableWidget
Warning: [01:43:06] QTableWidget: cannot insert an item that is already owned by another QTableWidget
Warning: [01:43:06] QTableWidget: cannot insert an item that is already owned by another QTableWidget
Warning: [01:43:06] QTableWidget: cannot insert an item that is already owned by another QTableWidget
Warning: [01:43:06] QTableWidget: cannot insert an item that is already owned by another QTableWidget
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGuiPlus::updateMediaInfo
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::updateMediaInfo
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::updateWidgets
Debug: [01:43:06] DefaultGui::updateWidgets
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::updateWidgets
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::finishRestart: --- end ---
Debug: [01:43:06] BaseGui::displayState: Playing
Debug: [01:43:06] Core::changeCurrentSec: mplayer reports that now it's playing
Debug: [01:43:06] MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'ID_AUDIO_TRACK=1'
```


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 9, 2008)

Try removing XScreensaver if you don't use it.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2008)

The package "xscreensaver" is not installed



> gaurish  ~  $   sudo pacman -R xscreensaver
> xscreensaver not found, searching for group...
> error: 'xscreensaver': not found in local db


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 9, 2008)

Ohk, mistook that line for something else. Fine try this:

Go to SMplayer -> Options -> Preferences
General Options -> General Tab -> Uncheck "Disable Screensaver"

I don't get the same output as you relating to it but I think your mplayer is configured for such. Can you check if the file ~/.mplayer/config exists and post the contents of the same?

Edit: Scratch it. I took the wrong way, sorry. Issue is somehow related to your font cache, but I don't know how to fix it. How does one clear a font-cache on Linux? Is there even something like that? I see only a Windows solution to that, sorry.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Ohk, mistook that line for something else. Fine try this:
> 
> Go to SMplayer -> Options -> Preferences
> General Options -> General Tab -> Uncheck "Disable Screensaver"


Thanks, this solves my problem


----------

